# MALAYSIA | Ecological and Environmental Projects



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PENANG








*Seven consultants appointed for Gurney Wharf project*
December 21, 2020 22:05 pm +08


> The Gurney Wharf project is a public park project facing the sea on a portion of 53 hectares of land reclaimed and handed over to the state government.
> 
> Among the planned public facilities are food courts, hawker centres, footpaths, wetlands, beach steps and facilities for the disabled, surfing park and water taxi jetty.











Seven consultants appointed for Gurney Wharf project


GEORGE TOWN (Dec 21): Seven consultants were appointed and signed agreements with the Penang government to come out with detailed designs for each component of the Gurney Wharf project at the Gurney Drive seafront promenade.Penang Chief Minister Chow Kon Yeow said the project was expected to...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Gurney Wharf








































*@ eddy dv58*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

KEDAH








*Eagle Nest Skywalk set to be next tourist attraction in Langkawi*
















Eagle Nest Skywalk set to be next tourist attraction in Langkawi


LANGKAWI, June 24 — The Eagle Nest Skywalk is set to become the longest sky deck in the world which will draw more visitors to the duty-free island, says Kedah Mentri...




www.malaymail.com





Progress @ The second Langkawi cable car station

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1287188810392981504


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

JOHOR








Segget River, Johor Bahru








































*@ SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PENANG








Seri Tanjung Pinang Phase 2
















*@ eddy dv58
























@ SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PAHANG








Genting Dam
































*@ AAY Engineering*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

PAHANG








TASEK - Latest retail hotspot in Kota SAS (Pahang new administrative city)
































*@ **Kota SAS*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

JOHOR








*American Shattuck-St. Mary's School - Forest City NEW!*
As the school's first global campus in Southeast Asia, the establishment of Shattuck-St. Mary's Forest City International School is in line with the Malaysian government's efforts to provide access to quality education of international standard, as set out in the Malaysia Education Blueprint (2013-2025). This American top boarding school brings with it a 160-year legacy as well as a rigorous academic curriculum enhanced by acclaimed bespoke programmes.









































New Property to Invest in Johor, Malaysia - Krypton Global


Forest City, A new property in Johar, Malaysia. It is a smart & green city that combines environment & tech to create an ideal living & working place




www.kryptonglobalinvestments.com












StarProperty - News : Forest City shifts roles


From developer to city operator; the focus is on residents’ welfare and safetyAerial view of Forest City high rise apartment.Since its nascency, Forest City has been well-positioned as a catalyst for industrial development and economic enhancement, due to its favourable location within the...




www.starproperty.my












Shattuck-St. Mary's School: A prestigious American boarding school now in Johor


(Aug ): Parents today demand quality education for their children. This has given rise to the establishment of numerous premier private schools in Malaysia. Those looking for world-class American education will be pleased to welcome the prestigious Shattuck-St. Mary's School, which officially...




www.theedgemarkets.com





*International Students 2020
World Ranking*
1 Singapore
24 Malaysia
78 Thailand
103 Vietnam
107 Philippines
110 Indonesia

Source: https://www.insead.edu/sites/default/files/assets/dept/globalindices/docs/GTCI-2020-report.pdf


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SABAH








Kota Kinabalu Riverfront project: 
ACCOR GROUP








Pullman
KOTA KINABALU, SABAH
























@ SCM Southern Corridor Malaysia


KKCC – Kota Kinabalu Convention City – The World in 1 City in Your Propose Design


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SABAH








Kota Kinabalu Riverfront project:
*The Crowne Plaza by Intercontinental*
KOTA KINABALU, SABAH
































*@ Forum Pencakar Langit Malaysia*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

SABAH








Kota Kinabalu Riverfront project:
Coral Bay
























*@ FORUM PENCAKAR LANGIT MALAYSIA*


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

Muhyiddin launches 100 million Tree-Planting Campaign


PUTRAJAYA (Jan 5): Tan Sri Muhyiddin Yassin today planted a Merbau tree in the garden of Seri Perdana, the prime minister’s official residence, to kick off the 100 Million Tree-Planting Campaign 2020-2025In his speech, the prime minister called on the people to participate in the campaign and...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------



## nazrey (Sep 12, 2003)

100 million Tree Planting Campaign to cover up to 80,000 hectares


KUALA LUMPUR (Jan 9): The 100 million Tree Planting Campaign to be carried out under the 12th Malaysia Plan (12MP) will cover area of 20,000 to 80,000 hectares nationwide.The campaign, led by the Ministry of Energy and Natural Resources with the cooperation of the Forestry Department of...




www.theedgemarkets.com


----------

